# Safe?



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Is this what they mean by "DO NOT STAND ON SIT ON OR ABOVE THIS STEP"?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

:help: :help: That is just asking for trouble.:no:


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

its amazing what you can do with photo-shop.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

ken, are you sure that is the case? Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well ken, you are wrong this is for real I know beacuse I built it and used it to frame a 10x17 deck 12' off the unlevel ground not the safest thing in the world but I was very very careful the entire time I was on it moving very slowly as to not upset it and everytime I got off I rechecked all the stacks of wood to make sure they did not move too much. I did not enjoy this but I had little other options.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

How about two short extention ladders a pair of ladder jacks and planks. I'm sure this won't be your last situation like this. Better safe than sorry..

I shouldn't talk I've done things like this in the past in times of need. 

At least you had no mishaps. Another notch in your risk belt.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I think that if we were honest, we've all done somthing like that... at least once. 

I've done something like that. It was at the top of a 4 story concrete stairway in a commercial building. I slid a board across a raling at the top, and over to a tall ladder setting on the first landing between the third and fourth floor. This was to span the open center so that I could work on a fixture that was mounted there. Next step... 40 feet down. Stupid place to mount a light, I thought. Next time, I promised myself I'd build a proper scaffold.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sooner or later this act WILL catch up to you. Hope that you are charging enough to cover hospital bills and a few mos. of recovery. My most recent bill (with insurance) was over $10K and there is more to come. My situation was also a lot less risky than yours.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

noreast05 said:


> How about two short extention ladders a pair of ladder jacks and planks. I'm sure this won't be your last situation like this. Better safe than sorry..
> 
> I shouldn't talk I've done things like this in the past in times of need.
> 
> At least you had no mishaps. Another notch in your risk belt.


I would have used your idea if I had a smaller extension ladder, the one in the pic is a 32' I think, 16' in half so it would not fit under the deck and I did not want to go buy one. I will with the next one though, I did not think about needing this kind of scaffold when I bid the deck.



> mdshunk
> I think that if we were honest, we've all done somthing like that... at least once.
> 
> I've done something like that. It was at the top of a 4 story concrete stairway in a commercial building. I slid a board across a raling at the top, and over to a tall ladder setting on the first landing between the third and fourth floor. This was to span the open center so that I could work on a fixture that was mounted there. Next step... 40 feet down. Stupid place to mount a light, I thought. Next time, I promised myself I'd build a proper scaffold.


Ok that is downright scary anything above 20' and I get so scared I cant move unless I can hold onto something solid ( you should have seen me on the peak of a roof nailing blocks on while we set them, I almost peed myself)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Sooner or later this act WILL catch up to you. Hope that you are charging enough to cover hospital bills and a few mos. of recovery. My most recent bill (with insurance) was over $10K and there is more to come. My situation was also a lot less risky than yours.


That is why before to long I hope to hire some... as bob would say maggots?
:cheesygri


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What's the big deal? I would have set the bottom of the far ladder in the wheel barrow and attached a rope to it so that I could have scooted the ladder down the house without climbing down.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Right on, Mike. LOL


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Back in the day, the fellas I worked with used to say I had to be half monkey. I could hang off, climb over, shimmy down and drive nails along the way. I could do a perfect back flip standing on flat ground. I'm up to 235 now, and when my gal rolls over in bed and says _"Kiss me" _I get scared to death I might break her.

Yes, my back flip days are done, but if that walk board didn't show knots or cracks I'd walk it, carefully. But ya see I wouldn't have to, that's why I hire the circus maggots.

Bob


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

No that's not safe
Yeah I've done worse
lol


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Back a while our jobsite, (commercial), was pictured on the front page of the business section in the Sunday paper. Our very scary looking scaffold was the first thing in the picture. Guess who showed up Monday morning and guess what the fine was.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow tough break..... what's the odds


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Plastered on the front page? I'd say pretty good. Think of what an ad would do there if you could afford it.


----------



## naildriver (Dec 4, 2005)

Worked off something similar just today, ok as long as you hold your mouth right.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Let's just hide that Death Thread


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

If they don't want you to stand on the top step, why do they put it there?


----------

